# getting leaf insects to eat?



## secuner (Feb 2, 2008)

hi, my leaf insects have started hatching but their dying off cause they won't eat. iv put in bramble shots/leaves, lightly sprayed. i will try privet when i get back today. 
any suggestions?????


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

I havent tried it,but have been told to place a fan over the leaves of the food stuff to make them move.Apparently they feel safer feeding when the leaves are moving.Also Guava leaves if you can get them anywhere!


----------



## Slinkies mum (Jul 15, 2008)

I gave up on these, a total mare to get feeding and keep alive. They just run around like loonies for a couple of days then turn toes up. Try what Berber King said, ( or just blow on the leaves) I've heard of that B4, plus try confining them to a small space so that they can not avoid the leaves. They won't eat privet, try Oak, I only ever saw one of mine eat and that was Oak, lill sod still died tho :lol2:. You could try tearing the leaves and putting another stick in with them. I always keep an indian stick in with all my nymphs as they eat most plants and soften them up for the babies. I also think some species need to see an older one eating B4 they get the idea to do the same.

Good luck with them it is sooooo disappointing to see them hatch so healthy and then die one after another.


----------



## exopet (Apr 20, 2007)

yeah, move the leaves about, use oak and bramble (and guava if possible) and cut the edges of the leaves (young fresh leaves) or put in sticks in to eat the edges.


----------



## wilko86 (Apr 21, 2008)

mine are loving oak they just had a succecful shed to.. soo fingers crossed


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i`ve had four leafs hatch and i`ve got them in a cricket tub.
i`ve torn bramble leaves and i`ve seen one eat from the ripped edge.

i was told not to feed them new bramble leaves, only the olde ones, does anyone know why?


----------



## Slinkies mum (Jul 15, 2008)

Yeah, there is a theory that new leaves are high in toxins which are particularly bad for phyllium nymphs. After L3 they have built up an immunity to the toxins. So some people avoid young leaves for hatchlings but others don't think it makes any difference.
Mine hatched over the winter so they only got old leaves but they still wouldn't eat.


----------



## secuner (Feb 2, 2008)

i think my 2 at the moment are eating? they have a bright green line down their bodies that wasn't there before. im giving them shredded young oak leaves lightly misted with water. i def know they've been drinking


----------



## vitticeptus (Jul 16, 2008)

I used to keep mine with other oak eating nymph species it seems to encourage them also keep them well vented with a gentle breeze,a fan on a timer works well.


----------



## secuner (Feb 2, 2008)

its official, my 2 suviving leaf insects have started eating on their own from shredded oak leaves


----------



## Slinkies mum (Jul 15, 2008)

Hooray:2thumb: soooooo glad to hear that. If you need oak thro the winter try finding a holm oak they are evergreen.


----------



## Paulusworm (Jan 26, 2009)

As someone previously posted, putting an established Indian Stick in there will help to get them started. They will also eat Eucalyptus leaves if you can get your hands on it. I'm lucky that my parents have one in their garden that I can raid if the bramble needs to be left to grow on for a bit : victory:.


----------

